# Rank breath and losing puppy teeth



## pcride (Jan 12, 2012)

Just last week, all of a sudden Hank's breath reeks! Its so bad I can smell it in the jeep when he is sitting in the back, when he licks/mouths me, the smell is on me. He did sheer a baby K9 tooth and the vet pulled it out, so for the last week his one tooth was dis-colored and let alone it was split.

Just now he chewed a CEZ dog treat and the dead tooth broke loose but still connected, I gave it a tug and its still in pretty good.

Could Hanks baby teeth be rotting causing his bad breath? I forgot to ask the vet about his breath after the tooth incident, but I have read abses tooth can cause this.

Any advice would be great!

Hank
Springer Spaniel
almost 5months old


----------



## pcride (Jan 12, 2012)

Just checked on Hank a min ago, that tooth fell out, I guess he ate it.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Did you check in between his lower lip and gum line? Once Leeo had some tug strings caught where you could not see it and for how long I do not know ... but I finally found it after really looking closely ... I had to dig it out ... he stunk to high Heaven!  Just a thought.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Ask the Vet. You can brush a pup's teeth.... a good habit to get into... but I don't believe they should stink at 5 mos from normal eating.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

They do get stinky breath when teething, so it's not out of the norm. If he's got a lot of swelling and things look really bad, check with the vet, but they do get nasty breath with teething....


----------



## pcride (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone! His breath is better today. I did inspect his mouth and didn't see anything caught but his molars are coming in and there was blood, so I guess its the blood and what not.


----------

